# 2 Boys! Double E Homestead Bonnie's Babies



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

We thought Bonnie might be pregnant back in early fall but she wasn't this time it's for sure. She is 10 weeks today according to when we have her breeding on video. 2 of her sisters (older does) just had babies and both of them had 3. What do y'all think?

















Cheese


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Okay we are totally twinning! Here is my girl. 10 weeks along today. This pic is from this past weekend.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

That's awesome. Is this her first as well? And it's uncanny how exact the pics are.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jrsno1fan said:


> That's awesome. Is this her first as well? And it's uncanny how exact the pics are.


I literally had to look twice at your first picture! It is her first. She is coming 3 years old. She was pretty stunted when I got her around 8 months old and last year I didn't have a buck in time to breed. I'm hoping for twins!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm guessing twins. Good luck!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

She looks like she has doubled overnight. This pic doesn't do her justice it was beginning to rain so I snapped in a hurry.









At what point will her udder begin to fill in?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

First fresheners _usually_ don't start developing an udder until 1 - 1.5 months before their due date. That being said, I have one this year that began building hers 8 weeks after being bred. It really varies depending on the doe - some, I've heard, don't fill until 2-3 hours before birth!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine usually start building udders around 3-4 months pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1 to 1 1/2 months prior give or take for udder development.

It looks like twins in there, but, they can fool us.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Half way there. These were on week 11.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So pretty! Who is she bred to?


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> So pretty! Who is she bred to?


Yes, is it the pretty dapple in the pic with her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes Jax is a Tiger Dapple.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow! I can't wait to see their kid(s)! I'm guessing she'll have twins...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Getting so big at the halfway point.
























Bonnie's baby daddy Tiger Dapple Apple Jax.









Bonnie's talking to Sassy telling her to hang in there we're halfway there. Only 66 more days to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

I’m guessing triplets. After all, threes a charm! Also I LOVE the combo of those two! ohlala: 

Gonnna have some beautiful babies!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

At least twins But i won't be suprised if she had triplets


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

13 weeks


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Getting closer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Getting pretty big!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

How is Bonnie coming along? Sassy was acting a little off this morning. She didn't go straight to the morning hay like normal. She was more content watching my other doe and her two week old kids. Still no real udder development. Her teats are starting to elongate and thicken though.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a doe that tries to mother any babies (human included lol) in sight the last day or so of pregnancy.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey Sassy!










Bonnie is coming right along. Getting bigger every day. Her udder is now beginning to develop. I can feel the little bag now when I'm rubbing her down. She's much more hungry lately and more affectionate to me but not to Jax. She head Butts him anytime he comes near her.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

The white&black goat behind Sassy is really pretty!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

goat girls said:


> The white&black goat behind Sassy is really pretty!


EDIT. Sorry I just saw you said Sassy! HAHAHA.

Thank you. That's her baby daddy Jax. He's a registered
*tiger dappled boer goat. And his coat actually has a blue hue.*


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I have a doe that tries to mother any babies (human included lol) in sight the last day or so of pregnancy.


lol well all of my does are FF so it's been interesting seeing how each of them are progressing physically and changing personality wise as they get closer. Sassy isn't due until 2/16 so we are still a ways out.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Bonnie is looking good! I'm super anxious for February to get here! I'm ready for more babies!! I need doe prayers. My first girl gave me two bucks and I want some keepers lol.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Bonnie and Jax taking advantage of the sunlight during these bitter cold days. 41 days to go.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just LOVE dappled Boers!!! cant wait to see what she has, hopefully 3 dappled girls!!! (so you can send 1 to me!) don't worry I can bottle feed!!!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Guess who got a big sack full today? And it wasn't Santa.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Yay! I hope she kids soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Alex Kimoto said:


> Yay! I hope she kids soon!


February 16 is her due date so we still have a month to go.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

You inspired me to check Sassy's bag and we have a little progress!










She's super hairy with the crazy winter we've had (and we have ice/snow coming Friday with a high of 64 tomorrow) but there is a bag peeking out for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

barrelracin85 said:


> You inspired me to check Sassy's bag and we have a little progress!
> 
> View attachment 126070
> 
> ...


They are right on schedule.

We should have a bet, whoever delivers first wins. Loser has to send winner something from their home state.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

She is so big and only half way, poor girl. LOL


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

So what are the chances I was wrong on her bred date? Is this normal behavior, weird weather or possible early labor signs?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She still looks on track for the February 16th due date to me. They sure can keep us on our toes!


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

I like the bet idea! Although I'm going to be begging Sassy to hold on to those kids if our weather doesn't straighten up! The snow and ice hit early this morning. Sass refused to leave the run in most of the day and I don't blame her. We very rarely get ice/snow so I despise this weather. Heck we rarely have as cold of a winter as we've had so far. Our high is 19 on Tuesday and then back up to 56 the following Saturday. Such a roller coaster.










Bonnie's kids were bouncing around in there for sure! She looked like she was probably a little uncomfortable from all the movement. I may be changing my guess to triplets for Bonnie. She sure is getting big!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

So I think we're getting very close. Her tail is cocked to one side. She talks while she eats (that's new). She screams when I leave. Hungry hungry hungry! And today she had some white crusty on her back side. What do y'all think?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Her lady parts don’t look quite there yet. Just a couple more weeks, I can’t wait to see her kid(s)! Have you been able to feel them yet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder has quite a way to fill.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She has a little way to go yet.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Keep us updated! How’s Bonnie today? And sassy?


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Bonnie is 134 days today. Eek. But trucking right along, I guess exactly where she's supposed to be for her gestation. First freshener, first time goat mom. I'm thinking it's also probably time to separate her from our buck. She's overly hungry right now and he takes over the grain bowl and head butts her. She's never been alone so I hope she adjusts well.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If she acts too stressed, I would put them back together until she is within a couple days of her due date. I have had my bucks in with my does up until they kid, and they just ignored the doe and the kid(s). Every buck is different though, and of course, it is better to be safe than sorry. 
You are being a great goat mama so far!! I can’t wait to see these babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad you are separating her from him.
She needs her feed right now and it isn't good, if he is hitting her. 

Maybe make it to where they can at least see each other through a fence. So they are separated but still can be close to one another for company. 
Makes sure the fence is tough or has a hotline on his side and he cannot get through it.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

How is she?


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Bonnie is in the home stretch now with only a few days left. She is obviously uncomfortable now and has started to make this kinda purring sound. Her backend is very swollen but no discharges. We have her birthing area set up and ready to go and we are ready to separate her from our buck but I'm pesitant right now because we're in for a bunch of rain over the next couple of days. Here's some pics, girlie parts and all.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

We are also in countdown mode. Today is day 148. Eek. I'm going this morning to get some extra hay straw just to give some cushion for the pushin'. Bonnie is doing well and in good spirits. Eating like a pig (no judgement on the pig). Her hips are beginning to cave in and every time I go out there her back hump seems to be more defined. We have perfect birthing weather coming up and the barometric pressure is on the rise from 29.99 over the weekend to currently at 30.51 and rising.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Evening snaps. Still closed and dry.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

On another note besides being a farmer I'm a 911 dispatcher. On Friday there was a shooting and our police department suffered the loss of one of our most loved officers, Chase Maddox. Two of our county Deputies were also shot but both are expected to make a full recovery. Deputy Sid Callaway was shot in the abdomen and Deputy Mike Corley in the vest.

We have decided we will name the first 2 Sid and Maddox and if there is a third it will be Corley. We didn't think it should be any other way. I took this photo today Maddox's patrol car sits in front of the police department.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about the shootings. We had one close to us too. Good luck on kidding.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your communities loss. That sounds like a great way to honor the victims.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am so sorry.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Well what do y'all think?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What is the temperature where you live? I'm not crazy about all that laying around and heavy breathing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> What is the temperature where you live? I'm not crazy about all that laying around and heavy breathing!


It's currently 68. She's been laying down about 10 min


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

This is our current sitch...


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Is this heavy panting normal?


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

How is she doing? I'm not sure what to make of that breathing. I've noticed Sassy breathing pretty fast but nothing like that.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

She seems ok other than that. I turned off the live stream for the night. She doesn’t have any discharge at all but she is beginning to open up. She lifted her back leg to scratch her belly and when she did I could see the vulva opening. No other common signs except for up and down, up and down. how’s Sassy doing? Any signs?


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jrsno1fan said:


> She seems ok other than that. I turned off the live stream for the night. She doesn't have any discharge at all but she is beginning to open up. She lifted her back leg to scratch her belly and when she did I could see the vulva opening. No other common signs except for up and down, up and down. how's Sassy doing? Any signs?


Sounds like Bonnie is so close! Sassy was eating like a horse when I checked before bed at 11:30ish. I had my husband check on her before he left for work and no news from him so she must be good still. She is definitely laying around 90% of the time but no signs of labor yet. I'm hoping today will be the day for both of our girls! Bring on the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Laying down late pregnancy with a lot of kids in there puts a lot of pressure on internal organs and makes it harder to breath, so sometimes they may sound like that or moan like. 

If the weather is warm and they still have their winter fluff and heavy preggo, they will breath rapidly, it is kinda like panting. They flair their noses and some do pant or breath heavy like that.

She is getting closer by getting up and down, just not quite there yet.
No discharge?

I would remove the buck, he is stressing her out.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Day 150


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Her udder looks pretty full!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Still no mucous is that normal?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How does her udder feel? Looks like it could be tighter! I think you have some time. Sounds like the panting was just related to the high winter temps! It's supposed to get in the 60s here Tuesday which is very warm and my poor preggos are going to be miserable


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The amount of mucous during pregnancy/labor is different with each goat. Most of mine this year didn’t have much mucous either.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Her udder is pretty tight. And her vulva is open when she lifts her back leg it opens up. We live in the south in middle Georgia so we have mild winters 60’s is average for us right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My heavy preggo goats are breathing hard as well, we too have 60's in the day and sometimes 70's. And getting 40's and 20's at night, a nightmare to goats.

Mine still have winter coats. So it is the weather. 
Being in the sun heats you up, especially a goat who has darker colors.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see the sunshine, she is over heated a bit. 

She is chewing her cud, that says she is calm.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

She’s been doing the huffing and puffing when she lays down. Fast breathing when she’s up walking about. And yes the suns out in the vid but it’s in and out, we’re at the high for the day at about 77 the wind is blowing at 12-15 mph. Even overnight in the low 50s she’s still doing that.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Still hanging in there? Sassy is still showing zero signs. We were gone for about 6 hours today and I was anxious the whole time. Came home and went running out just for her to look at me like "what do you want woman?"


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

4am check in and there's not really been any change. She's constantly eaten throughout the night. Do they ever sleep? I was able to corner her and feel for ligs and they are pretty much gone, have to press in really deep to feel even a little bit. Her udder, although full, still feels pretty squishy from the way I image it should feel when bagged up. Going to try and get some sleep doesn't look like it's happening anytime soon. Vulva and bag pic from 11pm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they do sleep, unless they are in pre-labor, they may stand all night being uncomfortable.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Udder Yesterday vs today

















Not much to report. Still just up and down eating lots of hay, I put the sweet feed out and she ate about 75% of it but normally she has all of it gone in just a few minutes. When she's up walking around I've noticed she'll stop and stand for a minute stiff but I can't see any obvious contractions when she does that.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine don't seem to sleep at night either lol


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

We have moisture!!!


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Yay! Go Bonnie!!!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Day 153 and still nothing


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

What are we going to do with these girls? No babies for Sassy this morning either and I'm having to put her in Gods hands. I'm at the ER with my son for the second time in 24 hours. All I can do is pray she holds out until we get home. Here I've been praying she has them and now I'm praying she holds them in lol


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

We’re in labor. Lots of goo coming out.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hurray!!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Live feed


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Now she’s kinda settled back in not really pushing anymore. ??


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

And she fell asleep


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

Was the goo sticky or watery? Is she having contractions?


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Sticky white long strand of goo.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

We have blood drip


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

GO BONNIE GO!! Sassy sent her sister vibes. I knew they would deliver very close together. I can't wait to see your babies!


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

2 boys!!!


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

Yay! Congrats they are cute ️


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh my god I'm already in love. 
Bonnie gave birth tonight to 2 beautiful baby boys. We had already decided that we would name the first one Maddox and the second Sid, to honor our fallen and injured officers. It couldn't have been more perfect. At just after 1am the first one was born, a black and white male. Well of course. Then the second one a red with a white band around the middle and now that he's dry the middle band actually makes the shape of a C which is so perfect. My injured deputy Sid's last name is Callaway.

So welcome our newest family members, Maddox and Sid.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Gorgeous boys!!!! Congrats


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

YAY!! congrats! They are adorable! Perfect!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this!! They are so cute, congrats!


----------

